# NH Wrap Up



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_NOW_ IT GETS FUN! 

*WHAT NOW? OBAMA CAMPAIGN PLAN: THE NEXT 4 WEEKS...*

*OBAMA RAISES $8M IN PAST 8 DAYS; $500K THIS MORNING ONLINE...*

*Report: The woman who made Clinton cry voted for Obama...*

*Romney Says He's in It for the Long Haul...*

*New Hampshire's Polling Fiasco...*

*Voter Turnout Sets Record...*










*Edwards Vows to Press on Despite Loss... *

*Giuliani Focuses on Florida...*










*UPCOMING BATTLES: GENDER, AGE, RACE...*

*DONNA BRAZILE LIGHTS INTO BILL: 'DEPRESSING'...*

_*VIDEO: Bill Sheds a Tear for Hillary's Win...*_

*NAGOURNEY: Clinton Escapes to Fight Another Day...*

*'She Lives'...*

*NBC admits Obama Bias: 'It's hard to stay objective covering this guy'...*


----------

